# pics of 3d rigs or any of your bows



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Havent won any 3d tournaments yet, but here is the target of my first 300 and my youth league plaques and trophies. i have another plaque on the way.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

very nice lookin bow, heard only good things about those


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll get pics of mine up tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks. very sick lookin rig u got there


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

heres my rig just got it on the 6th of march and LOVE it. 

im gonna get some wraps for my arrows that say:

RAMBO AIN'T GOT NOTHIN' ON THIS

check out the link if you want to see my rig:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1172229


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

my constitution


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

very nice cony there. thats one of my tops in target bows


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's my Omen with last years trophies.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Here's my Omen with last years trophies.


Thats a great picture


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Heres mine set for the year. Would really like to get a set of B-stingers for it though


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of what I'm shooting now. I'm probably gonna run both for 3d

I'm getting a new sight the the AM35 too


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> Here's my Omen with last years trophies.
> 
> 
> dang man thats alot of shoots in one year to get that many do you travel alot to get all of them i at most have 10 close ones to me. great lookin omen youve got there hows it doin for ya


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i wish i got trophies for the shoots i won. i usually just get a congrats and next shoot free


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet rigs guys


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my 3d set up


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

There are shoots every Sunday in different places and I try to go to as many as possible and then I go to some of the major shoots around here as well and then worlds in August. The Omen is doing good for me so far, the highest I have shot with it so far is 292/330 from the green stake with IBO scoring.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> i wish i got trophies for the shoots i won. i usually just get a congrats and next shoot free


Here youth shoot for free either way.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

that Alien X is awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> my constitution


What stab is that??


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

corpralbarn said:


> What stab is that??


b stinger xl premiers


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

anymore bows out there for eye candy


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ill post mine up later.. its not the best in here...but its nice!


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

my destroyer 350
View attachment 752941


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I should have a couple updated pics of my Switchback with the new string on it and green dampers, sometime this summer I am going to get a Z7 or when I get enough money to go and buy one, I'm doing pretty good so far, right now I have a little over $200 and I am going to sell my other guitar for about $150-$200 and I've been working with my dad about once a week and get about $50-$60 depending on how long I work and Im doing some extra-work around the house plus my $5 allowance each week and another $5 for dusting my grandparents house when we go over there every Friday to clean their house. I have my many ways of earning money I don't really care how I earn it but just care that I earn it.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Comon Ignition! Everyone wants to see your awesome Wicked1 strings!


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

AM35 ready for 3d this year


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

my drenalin used for hunting and 3d.


----------

